# Replacement starter for 8hp Tecumseh



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

My starter and plug were missing when I bought my blower. Not the easiest to pull start when it's cold!

Blower is a 8/25 C950-52708-0
The case is marked 8hp 143.816022 which appears to be a Tecumseh HM80-155416P

Is the Tecumseh # 33329 starter and plug the right one for this engine? I've seen it listed for the HM70 but searched around and this page says it works on HM80









Tecumseh Starter 33329 33329C 33329D 33329E 37000 For Snow Blower & Snow Thrower







www.discountstarterandalternator.com





This machine is going to be so good.... by next winter


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Is your machine set up for electric start, i.e., with the geared flywheel?


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

99% sure the last time I looked where the starter is supposed to be, there was a hole and I saw teeth on the flywheel


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

Away from the machine right now but looking through my photos - don't have one of the starter area but there definitely seems to have been the plug/switch on top of the case previously based on the rust mark


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

That rectangular ring of rust is a telltale sign that there used to be an electric starter switch there. If your flywheel has teeth, then 37000 is the right starter for your engine.


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

Looks like 33329 is the replacement p/n for 37000. Thanks!






Tecumseh Snow King Starters & Parts Canada


Retail and Wholesale outlet for replacement snowblower and snow thrower parts for brands like Ariens, Craftsman, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Honda, John Deere, Mastercraft, Murray, MTD, Noma, Sears, Sno King, Tecumseh, Toro, Troy Bilt, White, Yard Man, Yardworks



www.c-equipment.com


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Most 7 HP or larger Tecumseh brand starters will interchange with one very specific limitation and a couple of points. Some of this is based on reading and the rest is real life. There are at least 2 different starter gears, though I've only had the one. There are 2 different length starter snouts, though again I've only had one length. There are 2 different type mounts and as long as you use the right bolts they interchange. There are at least 2 type starter buttons, but they also interchange. The last item is the length of the wire between the starter and button can differ. Some are not long enough to fit the starter to the engine and the button to the top of the flywheel cover. In those cases, I've made a mount that bolts to the top of the engine and bolted the starter button to that.
That's the list of everything I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks for the additional info. I'll have to make sure when I order it that there is a good return policy if it doesn't fit!


----------

